# IHOP's Banana Nut pancakes



## sarah (May 14, 2005)

BANANA SYRUP:

1/2 c corn syrup
1/2 c sugar
1/2 c water
1/4 tsp banana extract or flavoring

PANCAKES:

1 1/4 cups AP flour
1 1/2 c buttermilk
1 egg
1/4 c veg oil
2 tbsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp banana extract
1/4 tsp salt
2/3 c chopped pecans
1 banana

Make the banana surup first by combining all the syrup ingredients--except for the banana extract--in a small sausepan over high heat,stirring occasionally.When the mixture begins to boil,remove it from the heat and stir in the banana extract.
In a large bowl,combine all the ingredients for the pancakes except the pecans and the banana.use an electric mixer to blend until smooth.
Heat a large frying pan or griddle over medium heat,and coat it with butter or nonstick cooking spray when hot.
Pour 1/4 cup dollops of batter into the pan.Realize the batter will spread out to about 4 inches across,so leave enough room if u r cooking more than one at a time.Sprinkle about 1/2 tbsp pecans into the center of each pancake immediately after you pour the batter so that the nuts are cooked in.
Cook the pancakes for 1 to 2 minutes on each side or golden brown.
Slice the banana,divide it up and serve it on top of a stack of 3 to 4 pancakes with the remaining chopped pecans divided and sprinkled on top of each stack.


----------



## PA Baker (May 16, 2005)

These sound great, Sarah.  Thanks!


----------

